# Research Scientist Salaries in Canada



## canada_winter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
I'm a Canadian PR thinking of moving back to Canada. I have a phd and a couple of years of postdoc experience in scientific research. I might get a job offer as a research scientist and would like to get some information on what kind of salaries and benefits I can expect to get for such a post (given my background).
Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends on what your specialism is and whether anybody is recruiting. salaries can be pitiful or OK depending on your expectations.


----------



## canada_winter (Jun 2, 2010)

JGK said:


> Depends on what your specialism is and whether anybody is recruiting. salaries can be pitiful or OK depending on your expectations.


Hmm, doesn't sound very encouraging!!!!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

TBF I should say that I'm not starting out in my career, I've got 20+ years of experience behind me and my salary reflects it.

As a PhD with a couple of years in unless your in a niche specialization you are probably looking at salaries in the range $40 - 50K, probably less in Quebec.


----------



## baalat (Apr 16, 2009)

yep it strongly depends on area of research and experience
for example oil&gas researchers with a couple of years experience could get 50k+


----------

